# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Unable to Make sunburst chart I want

## mportner785

Hi, I am unable to replicate the sunburst chart I made in power BI into excel. I have to make this information on excel because I am the only one with access to Power BI. No matter what I do I can't get hierarchies to form like in Power BI. I t always just combine the prod_cat and prod_type to make a new series. like MD housing, and CHD Housing, etc.

Screenshot 2022-06-17 093609.png

Screenshot 2022-06-17 093526.png

----------


## Andy Pope

I think you will need to sort the data to get the sunburst you want.

----------

